# Wenn mal eine größere "Makrele" zu zerlegen ist...



## Andal (22. November 2018)

Das nenne ich doch mal eine bitzsaubere Arbeit. Da kriegt man doch gleich Lust...


----------



## Thomas. (23. November 2018)

der ist hauptberuflich bestimmt  Chirurg oder


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. November 2018)

Das ist ja schon liebevoll


----------



## heinzi (23. November 2018)

Welche Perfektion und Akribie. Das ist schon bemerkenswert. Ich denke das spiegelt auch die Einstellung der Japaner ( ich denke es ist ein Japaner ) zu den Lebensmittel wider.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (23. November 2018)

Ich bin von der Schärfe des Messers und der Sauberkeit am Platz wirklich beeindruckt. Wenn ich da an so manchen Filetierplatz denke ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. November 2018)

Mit nem geeigneten und scharfen Messer kann auch filetieren Spaß machen - geht halt gut von der Hand....

Aber meiner Meinung nach gehört ein Fisch unmittelbar nach dem ausbluten ausgenommen und der Rogen gleich separiert und gekühlt


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2018)

Was wird da dann eigentlich potenziell aus den beiden Fischkopf-Hälften gemacht? Spezial-Sushi durch Auskratzen des Innenkiefer-Fleisches?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. November 2018)

Im

Zweifel Dashi, dabei gibt es die doch auch in Tüten

[Edit Mod: bitte nur eigene Bilder]


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Für Japaner ist auch das Kochen schon eine rituelle Handlung und die Sauberkeit ein absolutes Muss. Ich habe in einer Doku mal einem Shintopriester dabei zugesehen, wie er Daishi zubereitet hat. Dagegen schlampt und hudelt der Papst bei der Wandlung!

Ich habe mich dann auch gefragt, was sie aus den sorgsam halbierten Fischköpfen machen. Also weiter bei YT gewühlt. Sie machen, natürlich kompliziert, aber irgendwie doch einfach, eine Fischsuppe daraus.

Bei der Recherche bin ich dann auch auf Vietnamesen gestoßen, die in ihrer Kneipenküche einen 50 lbs. Riffhai zerlegt und zubereitet haben. My dear Mr. Singingclub, da gings aber anders zu und es sah noch viel anderster aus! Am Ende hätte ich es auch probiert. War ja alles gut durchgegart.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. November 2018)

Erstaunlich mit welcher Sorgfalt der Mann mit dem Fisch umgeht.
Da wird der Fisch beim Zwischenlagern zuerst in Folie eingepackt, damit der Seefisch schon mal nicht in direktem Kontakt zum (Süßwasser!)Eis kommt, welches den Fisch auslaugen würde, zumindest sind minimale Aromenverluste zu befürchten.
Zum entfernen der Nieren benutze ich ebenfalls eine Zahnbürste, bei größeren Fischen auch eine Nagelbürste.
Beim finalen Filetieren entfernt er sogar die Stelle/ Verletzung welche durch das Gaff verursacht wurde.
Ich schaue gerne Menschen zu die mit ihren Werkzeugen, hier Messer, perfekt umgehen können und auch sonst wissen was sie da tuen!
Diese "große Makrele" ist übrigens ein Rainbowrunner. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_runner

Jürgen


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. November 2018)

Dashi aus der Tüte taugt nichts und in einen Dashi gehören auch keine Fischköpfe oder so. In einem Dashi gehört nur Kombu und Katsoubushi.

Bei meinem Japaner in Frankfurt werden die Thunfische oder wie in diesem Video der Yellowtail/Kingfish/Hamachi Köpfe gegrillt und dann gegessen oder wandern in die Suppe und man isst das Kopffleisch und die Augen ! Es gibt fast nichts besseres !


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Den Begriff "Makrele" habe ich ganz bewußt gewählt, weil die Thunfischartigen eben ein etwas anders geformtes Skelett aufweisen, wie die restlichen Knochenfische.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. November 2018)

Ich finde auch die verwendeten Messer interessant. Kenne mich mit japanischem Schnittwerkzeug (Typen, Bezeichnungen, Spezialzwecke usw.) aber null aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. November 2018)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Dashi aus der Tüte taugt nichts und in einen Dashi gehören auch keine Fischköpfe oder so. In einem Dashi gehört nur Kombu und Katsoubushi.
> 
> Bei meinem Japaner in Frankfurt werden die Thunfische oder wie in diesem Video der Yellowtail/Kingfish/Hamachi Köpfe gegrillt und dann gegessen oder wandern in die Suppe und man isst das Kopffleisch und die Augen ! Es gibt fast nichts besseres !



Du hast recht, die Tüten liefern in der Regel kein schmackhaftes Dashi, aber es gibt weitaus mehr Dashirezepte mit weiteren Zutaten. Kann ich nur empfehlen mal zu probieren.


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. November 2018)

Ja da hast du recht das es unzählige gibt. Aber ich wollte nur das klassische Rezept auf führen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. November 2018)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die verwendeten Messer interessant. Kenne mich mit japanischem Schnittwerkzeug (Typen, Bezeichnungen, Spezialzwecke usw.) aber null aus.


Ich schick dir nachher mal eine Auswahl einiger Japanischer Messer


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. November 2018)

Schön sauber gearbeitet, so sollte es sein.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Zu den Messern... es geht eben doch etwas über den "Schönen Gruß aus Helsinki"!


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. November 2018)

bei uns werden Filetiermesser beworben mit dünner flexibler Kinge.
Der Kerl kommt mit ner fingerbreiten Kinge daher.
Sehr interessant.
Wers kann. Respekt.
Auf jedem Fall hat der Mann 50% mehr Fischa als ich nach der gleichen Operation hätte.
Daher leg ich meine Fische komplett in den Ofen/Räucherofen/Salzkruste/Pfanne.
Auf dem Teller gehts einfacher ...


----------



## Astacus74 (24. November 2018)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon liebevoll





heinzi schrieb:


> Welche Perfektion und Akribie. Das ist schon bemerkenswert. Ich denke das spiegelt auch die Einstellung der Japaner ( ich denke es ist ein Japaner ) zu den Lebensmittel wider.





Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Schärfe des Messers und der Sauberkeit am Platz wirklich beeindruckt. Wenn ich da an so manchen Filetierplatz denke ...



Das ist Angeln und Fischverwertung in anderen Dimensionen die drei Zitate sagen Alles.
Obwol es bestimmt auch andere gibt denen das egal ist wie der Fisch behandelt wird.

Was ich gern wüßte wie lange hat er den Fisch gekühlt/abhängen lassen, der Zahl im Video nach 3, was jetzt Stunden oder Tage wäre schön wenn jamand das wüßte.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Serdo (24. November 2018)

Mal zwei dumme Anfängerfragen: 

Warum schuppt er erst sorgfältig den Fisch, wenn er ihn danach sowieso filetiert und die Haut abzieht?

Und warum schützt er ihn sorgsam vor dem Kontakt mit dem Süßwassereis, wenn er ihn dann intensiv unter fließendem Wasser ausschrubbt, was das Fleisch doch wesentlich stärker auslaugen müsste?


----------



## Taxidermist (24. November 2018)

Serdo schrieb:


> Und warum schützt er ihn sorgsam vor dem Kontakt mit dem Süßwassereis, wenn er ihn dann intensiv unter fließendem Wasser ausschrubbt, was das Fleisch doch wesentlich stärker auslaugen müsste?



Stimmt, dies ist eigentlich widersprüchlich?
Das Schuppen geschieht wohl eher weil er sauber arbeiten will und dann müssen wohl oder übel die kleinen Schuppen runter gewaschen werden, weil diese sonst auch am filetierten Fleisch kleben bleiben würden, oder/und sich auf der ganzen Arbeitsfläche verteilen.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (24. November 2018)

Die Details kann uns vermutlich nur ein japanischer Fischkoch abschließend beantworten. Ich vermute aber mal, dass es alles mit dem unverfälschten reinen Geschmack zu tun hat. Da sind die Söhne der aufgehenden Sonne ja extrem eigen!

Ich habe den Clip eigentlich nir eingestellt, um mal zu zeigen, wie sauber es auch geht und welchen Unterschied es zu den Massakern an den Filetiertischen in unseren Breiten darstellt. Wie es halt auch gehen kann.


----------

